# no vivid camera profile in lr 4.2 for D600



## robertomendo (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi I am new to lightroom and have a new Nikon d600. I saw some fall color photos posted and the photographer said she used camera vivid profile. I cannot find this in my lightroom develop module. 
                                     Any help here?  Thanks,  Robert.


----------



## clee01l (Oct 25, 2012)

Robert Welcome to our forum.  Support for the D600 is not complete.  Version 4.2 only provides provisional support.  This means that it will convert D600 NEFs but unfortunately, the D600 is too new and the camera profiles did not make the last update.  

The Picture Controls built into the camera software are used by Nikon to produce the in camera JPEGs.  For RAW files, these are never applied to the NEFs.  So Adobe needs to emulate the Nikon Picture Controls in the Camera profiles. All of the camera Profiles that have the same names as the Picture controls are reverse engineered to emulate the Nikon Picture controls. These apply some development adjustments so that the first image that you see in LR is not flat, toneless and perhaps noisy.  You can make your own adjustments to your images in develop module and be as far along as if you had applied Camera Neutral or Camera Vivid etc. If you find that the same adjustment can generally be applied to all D600 NEFs, then you can create a develop preset and apply it to your NEFs using an import preset.

Later when the D600 camera profiles make the next update, you can revisit your earlier D600 images and see if you like the camera profiles any better than your own effort.


----------



## robertomendo (Oct 25, 2012)

Thank you Cletus, got it.  
              Robert


----------

